# Zoomed 501 vs. Eheim 2211?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Is the 2211 a better choice for a 2.5 gallon? I'm currently running the Zoomed 501, but I'm still underwhelmed with the performance of it. Anyone tried both, and if so, do you have a recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I have not tried the zoomed but I have used the Tom rapids mini on 2.5. A 2211 would be a lot of flow for a 2.5. I wouldn't recommend it. Plants wouldn't stay rooted and depending on the species, fish would be stressed. If you want more flow I'd look into a low flow powehead


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Something must be wrong with your zoo med, I have one on a 5.5 and it's perfect.

Do you have a sponge on the intake or something obstructing it?


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I think he meant the 2211 would be too much for a 2.5, not the Zoomed.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree that's why I asked if something was obstructing his input.
The zoo med should be perfect for a 2.5


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, my bad I misunderstood...your comment was directed at the OP. Sorry.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I don't have anything over the intake except the stock strainer that came with it, which is clear of debris. I did try a different setup with the filter media using some leftover Eheim media, see below for example. Is this degrading my flow, and if so, any advice on media setup? Thanks!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I think a 2211 would be MUCH better then a 501. I have a 2213 on a 5.5g tank and run it very successfully. I have a custom made outflow by fishman and it works wonderfully. More bio the better imo.


----------



## Skrimpy (Sep 16, 2009)

Agreed with Bsmith. I think the 2211 will be fine for a 2.5 gallon. IMO it never hurts to have excess filtration.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Indignation said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I don't have anything over the intake except the stock strainer that came with it, which is clear of debris. I did try a different setup with the filter media using some leftover Eheim media, see below for example. Is this degrading my flow, and if so, any advice on media setup? Thanks!


Is the can sitting below the tank at all? if it is it needs to be at the same level of the tank. 
If that doesn't work I would try it with just the bio rings and sub-pro then see how it is then. Those sponges collect a lot of gunk and need to be cleaned every so often.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Indignation said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I don't have anything over the intake except the stock strainer that came with it, which is clear of debris. I did try a different setup with the filter media using some leftover Eheim media, see below for example. Is this degrading my flow, and if so, any advice on media setup? Thanks!


You may want to reverse the large pore sponge and the Eheim substrat pro. This way you will have it set up similar to a 2211 when viewing it upside down. 
page 3 diagram B, specifications are on page 29
http://eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2211_classic.pdf

The placement would be like this:
- bio-rings
- large pore sponge
- substrat pro
- fine filter pad

This way, the substrate pro would not get as dirty. Plus, it is designed to be used for biological filtration instead of mechanical filtration.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

If you can afford a 2211 for a 2.5 go right ahead, the Eheim is a much better filter than the Zoo med but if you already own the Zoo med I would try adjusting media first.

I had to clean mine anyway so I took a few pic's

Layers:
Ehfimech
Fine Floss
Substrat pro









The flow I felt was too strong with the spraybar for my 5.5 so I took it off









This is how it sits now...


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

The substrat pro looks like coco puffs.

After I bought my first eheim and filled it with the substrat pro, I went out and bought coco puffs.

I thought I was the only one, but I filled my zoomed with substrat pro and I'm thinking it kicks ass. My axolotl is happy.

I have 3 zoomed 501s and love them all.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I have both the ZooMed 501 and the Eheim 2211and for your 2.5 gallon tank I think the ZooMed would be best. I've got mine on a four gallon tank and it works great. I use the 501 sponge on the one side and Substrate Pro and just a little bag of purigen on the other. I also use a sponge on the intake as this is on a shrimp tank. When I notice lowered flow rate I tank the intake sponge off and clean it. I think even though the Eheim would have more biological area you would need to throttle the flow back significantly for a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

I've used an Eheim 2211 with my 2.5 gal. tank and the flow was way too much. I'm considering getting a Zoomed 501. Zoomed states the 501's output is 79 gal./hr. and the Eheim 2211 states 300 l/h which is the same as 79gal/hr. I've read in some other posts that the Zoomed has less flow than the 2211. Anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

davrx said:


> I've used an Eheim 2211 with my 2.5 gal. tank and the flow was way too much. I'm considering getting a Zoomed 501. Zoomed states the 501's output is 79 gal./hr. and the Eheim 2211 states 300 l/h which is the same as 79gal/hr. I've read in some other posts that the Zoomed has less flow than the 2211. Anyone know if this is correct?


Yes it is correct. I have posted this in many threads and from your query I'm guessing this isn't one of them but, Eheim publishes its flow nil invest with all media in the filter no other brand does this. So the true flow rate of the ZM501 is probably 1/2 to 1/3 of what they say it is. Plus I would bet the farm that the ZM will be flowing 1/2 of even that paultry amount within a week of being set up on the tank because of its poor design being clogged by detritus and mulm from the tank.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

Doesn't the ZooMed flow from bottom to top? Do you want the fine filter pad as the last thing the water passes through, rather than first?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Whether its a ZM an Eheim or any other canister, regardless you want the flow of water to go through increasingly finer media as it goes along. So from larger pored media to finer pored media.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to jump on the Eheim bandwagon here. If you can afford it, I think it's the best bet. Primarily because you can easily adjust the flow rate, it's cheap to buy replacement parts and you can use it on a larger tank if you ever decide to do so.

You'll also be able to keep it a bit lower beneath the tank than you would the ZooMed because it's such a powerful filter by comparison.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

ehiem if u have one..

otherwise PX-360 if u need to buy one.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

bsmith said:


> Whether its a ZM an Eheim or any other canister, regardless you want the flow of water to go through increasingly finer media as it goes along. So from larger pored media to finer pored media.


This is what I was referring to. The drawing shows it backwards, I believe.


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> otherwise PX-360 if u need to buy one.


This is what came to mind for me.. For that size tank I think the eheim would be way overkill


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I have both the 501 as well as the 2011. 501 on 3.5g starfire tank and the 2211 on the 30c (7.5g). I think it's about the right amount of flow for each. Sticking a 2211 on the 3.5 (or 2.5 in your case) would be quite a bit of flow. 

You can ratchet it back, but why spend the extra money when you already have a great working filter? That's unless you plan on upgrading in the near future.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Ibn said:


> I have both the 501 as well as the 2011. 501 on 3.5g starfire tank and the 2211 on the 30c (7.5g). I think it's about the right amount of flow for each. Sticking a 2211 on the 3.5 (or 2.5 in your case) would be quite a bit of flow.
> 
> You can ratchet it back, but why spend the extra money when you already have a great working filter? That's unless you plan on upgrading in the near future.


I'm going with the 501. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with everyone about the Zoo Med. I have it on 5.5 and it's about perfect for me. I wouldn't want to go with something more powerful on a tank half the size. 

If you are not getting the right amount of flow, it is probably your media setup. I really don't see the point in running that much mechanical filtration when you already have sponge that takes up half the filter.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

i heard a lot of people rant about the Zoomed's and tom's filters.

If you need to get a new one, i highly recommend a PX-360 over a zoomed


----------

